

How Trello is *not* different - factorialboy
http://srirangan.net/2012-01-how-trello-is-not-different

======
troygoode
This is linkbait.

Joel's article makes it quite clear that he means Trello is different _from
existing FogCreek products_. I don't see him suggest anywhere that it is
unique within the marketplace. First sentence of second paragraph:

"Trello is new kind of development project for Fog Creek."

